# General > General Knives & Blades >  What Do You Do If.....

## crashdive123

You find a piece of termite riddled pine with a big knot in tact...

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

And have a chunk of rusty sawmill blade...

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Why, you make a neck knife with a fatwood knot handle of course.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## rebel

Another fine job.

----------


## JohnLeePettimore

Far out & solid!

----------


## hunter63

Sold......

----------


## LowKey

Very very nice!

----------


## Rick

Pretty sweet. Another work of art!

----------


## Phaedrus

Pretty darned sexy!

----------


## hayshaker

nice little knife there,crash

----------


## 1stimestar

Wow that sunburst of a knot is perfect!

----------


## BarryRoss

beautiful job)

----------


## randallss7

looks really cool!

----------


## Antonyraison

Its amazing that you turned pretty much scrap into a work of art, lovely.

----------


## blackhat

Awesome!  I especially like that handle.  Well done.

----------

